# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاربعاء 17 فبراير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الأربعاء 17/2/2021



Hisham Abdalsamad 

الصدى

المريخ يدفع ثمن الاخطاء الدفاعية ويخسر امام الاهلي بثلاثية
الاستئنافات تحسم الجدل حول الثلاثي الاحمر في اجتماع اليوم. 
الكندو : قرار سودكال بلا قيمه وسنفتح العضوية خلال ساعات. 

الاحمرالوهاج

المريخ (يفقد) ديربي وادي النيل (ويكسب) المحترفين
الاحمر يغلق ملف الاهلي يبدأ التحضيرات لفيتا ويبحث عن تجربة اعدادية بالقاهرة
ازهرى وداعة الله : قرار الانضباط معيب .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						الأهلي المصري يكبّد المريخ السوداني هزيمة ثقيلة
 

  من مباراة الأهلي المصري والمريخ السوداني


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

الانتصار الكبير منح ممثل مصر صدارة المجموعة الأولى.

خسر المريخ السوداني في المرحلة الأولى لدور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا  بعد أنّ انتفض الأهلي المصري في الشوط الثاني ليهزمه بثلاثة أهداف،  الثلاثاء.





وكان المريخ السوداني قد قدّم مستوى مميز في الشوط الأوّل، قبل أنّ يقلب ممثل مصر الطاولة في الشوط الثاني بتسجيله للأهداف الثلاثة.

وسجل للأهلي المصري، محمد مجدي أفشة”57â€³، محمود كهربا”63â€³، ووالتير بواليا”71â€³.
ومنحت النتيجة الأهلي المصري صدارة المجموعة الأولى بثلاثة أهداف،  وسيمبا التنزاني في المركز الثاني، فيتا كلوب الكنغولي في الرابع، والمريخ  في المرتبة الرابعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الأهلي يقهر المريخ ويتصدر مجموعته بأبطال أفريقيا
القاهرة – محمد السويفي





من اللقاء
اقتنص  الأهلي المصري، فوزًا مهمًا على حساب ضيفه المريخ السوداني بنتيجة (3-0)  مساء امس الثلاثاء بستاد القاهرة، في الجولة الأولى للمجموعة الأولى  لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وصمد دفاع المريخ لمدة 57 دقيقة، حتى سجل  أفشة، هدف التقدم للأهلي، وأضاف كهربا الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 63، وأحرز  والتر بواليا هدفه الأول بالقميص الأحمر، والثالث للأهلي في الدقيقة 70.

واعتلى  الأهلي حامل اللقب، صدارة ترتيب المجموعة برصيد 3 نقاط، بفارق الأهداف عن  سيمبا التنزاني، بينما تذيل المريخ الترتيب بلا نقاط.

المباراة في  مجملها كانت متوسطة المستوى، ولعب المريخ شوطًا جيدًا على المستوى الدفاعي،  وساعده رعونة لاعبي الأهلي في بعض المحاولات، لكن الشوط الثاني تبدل الحال  بتفوق أهلاوي وفاعلية مميزة خلال ربع ساعة تقريبًا فرض بها حامل اللقب  سيطرته على اللقاء.



بدأت  المباراة بهدوء أهلاوي في التحضير وبناء الهجمات، وحاول المريخ مباغتة  الحارس محمد الشناوي بتسديدة بعيدة مرت بجوار القائم، لكن أفشة كاد أن يسجل  هدفًا ضاع بغرابة في منطقة الست ياردات بتمهيد رائع من بواليا.

ونال  ضياء الدين محجوب لاعب المريخ إنذارًا للخشونة ضد أجاي، ووجه كهربا تصويبة  فوق العارضة بعد لمسة رائعة من أجاي، وأضاع أفشة فرصة قريبة بتسديدة تألق  تاجر الدين في إبعادها ببسالة.

وأشرك المريخ لاعبه أحمد موسى على  حساب صلاح الدين نمر في الدقيقة 26 للإصابة، وأضاع بواليا ضربة رأس قريبة،  ثم محاولة من كهربا، لكن المريخ نجح دفاعيًا في الخروج من أول نصف ساعة  بشباك نظيفة أمام الأهلي الأكثر استحواذًا.

وأضاع أفشة محاولة جديدة  من تمريرة بواليا السريعة، وسدد بواليا بجوار القائم، ووجه السولية تصويبة  قريبة أيضًا لم تسكن الشباك، ورد المريخ بكرة طولية مفاجئة من بكري  المدينة حولها ياسر إبراهيم خارج الملعب.



وأضاع بكري المدينة، ضربة رأس بجوار القائم، ووجه هاني تسديدة فوق العارضة وخرج الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي.

وبدأ الشوط الثاني بإنذار لكهربا جناح الأهلي للخشونة، وأضاع محمود وحيد الظهير الأيسر فرصة قريبة بتسديدة بجوار القائم.

المريخ  كاد أن يباغت الأهلي عن طريق بكري المدينة، لكن ياسر إبراهيم أبعد  الخطورة، وأضاع أجاي محاولة قريبة بتمريرة أفشة، ودفع المريخ بثاني  تغييراته في الدقيقة 55 بنزول صلاح الدين السماني.

أفشة سجل هدف  التقدم للأهلي بضربة رأس في الدقيقة 57 مستغلًا تمريرة عرضية متقنة من محمد  هاني، وأخطأ حارس المريخ منجد النيل في التعامل معها.

وتألق الشناوي في إبعاد تسديدة مباغتة للمريخ، وأبعد دفاع الأهلي عرضية خطيرة للفريق السوداني للرد سريعًا على هدف أفشة.



ونال  محمود وحيد بطاقة صفراء، ونجح الأهلي في تسجيل الهدف الثاني عن طريق محمود  كهربا، من كرة بينية سريعة من أجاي، حولها الجناح المميز في الشباك في  الدقيقة 63.

وكسر والتر بواليا صيامه التهديفي بعدما سجل ببراعة مستغلًا تمريرة عمرو السولية في الدقيقة 70.

وأشرك  المريخ 3 تغييرات دفعة واحدة لتنشيط هجومه بعد الثلاثية الأهلاوية، كما  دفع الأهلي بالثلاثي مروان محسن وسعد سمير وأكرم توفيق على حساب كهربا  وأفشة وبانون في الدقيقة 77.

وأبعد الشناوي محاولة خطيرة للمريخ بعد  كرة عرضية سريعة كانت بمثابة فرصة مزدوجة للمريخ، واستكمل الأهلي مسلسل  إراحة لاعبيه بنزول محمد شريف وأحمد رمضان بيكهام على حساب بواليا ومحمد  هاني.

وواصل الشناوي تألقه وأبعد تسديدة قوية للمريخ، واستهلك  الأهلي الدقائق الأخيرة بالتمريرات المتبادلة، وطالب محمد شريف بضربة جزاء  رفض الحكم احتسابها، وردت العارضة فرصة خطيرة للمريخ، ليخرج اللقاء بفوز  الأهلي 3-0.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مدرب المريخ السوداني: الخسارة أمام الأهلي طبيعية
 

  النابي


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يؤكّد النابي على أنّه يهدف إلى مشروعٍ كبيرٍ.
قال مدرب المريخ السوداني، نصر الدين النابي، إنّ خسارة فريقه أمام الأهلي المصري طبيعية بسبب عدم الجاهزية التامة في الوقت الراهن.



وأشار النابي إلى أنّه كان يعلم تمامًا عدم جاهزية فريقه لدور المجموعات.
وأضاف” تسلّمت مهمة المريخ قبل عشرة أيام من انطلاقة المنافسة الإفريقية، ولذلك الخسارة أمام الأهلي عادية”.
وشدّد نصر الدين النابي على أنّه أمامه خمس مبارياتٍ أخرى، مؤكّدًا  أنّه يهدف إلى مشروعٍ كبيرٍ واستثمار قويٍ لبناء فريقٍ على مراحلٍ.



وأردف”  وضعنا التخطيط والاستراتيجية لعمل هذا الموسم، وحظوظنا موجود لأنّنا في  مستوى سيمبا التنزانى وفيتا كلوب، وسيكون لنا شكل آخر في المباريات  المقبلة”.
وتلقى المريخ السوداني هزيمة كبيرة أمام الأهلي المصري بثلاثة أهداف دون ردٍ، في المرحلة الأولى من دور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مدرب الأهلي المصري: انتصرنا على منافس لعب بتكّتلٍ دفاعي 

  مدرب الأهلي المصري


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يقول موسيماني إنّ فريقه لعب بشكلٍ جيّد في ظلّ الغيابات.
أعرب مدرب الأهلي المصري، بيتسو موسيماني، عن سعادته بالفوز الذي حققه  فريقه على المريخ السوداني، مبينًا أنّ فريقه حصد المطلوب وحقق ثلاث نقاطٍ  غاليةٍ في بداية مشوار دور المجموعات.



وقال  موسيماني في مؤتمرٍ صحفي، الثلاثاء، إنّ منافسه لعب بتكتلٍ دفاعي في الشوط  الأوّل، لكنّ الهدف الأوّل ساعدنا ونجحنا في التفوّق وحسم المباراة.
وأضاف” نعم الاظ”هداف تاظ”خرت ولكنّ في النهاية حققنا المطلوب وحصدنا ثلاث نقاط غالية في بداية مشوار دور المجموعات”.
وأردف” الفريق حافظ على الأداء مع تأخر الأهداف، واعتمدنا على الأطراف في ظل اظ•غلاق العمق من قبل المريخ السوداني”.



وأوضح مدرب الأهلي المصري أنّ الكرات العرضية كانت مفتاح الفوز في مباراة اليوم.
وتابع”الشوط الاظ”ول شهد إهدار العديد من الفرص، ولكن الاظ”مور تحسنت كثيرًا في الشوط الثاني الذي شهد تسجيل ثلاثة اظ”هداف.
والثلاثاء، خسر المريخ السوداني أمام الأهلي المصري بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل ضمن المرحلة الأولى من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الخطيب يرحب بنائب رئيس المريخ


القاهرة - كووورة




الخطيب
رحب محمود الخطيب رئيس النادي الأهلي، بنائب رئيس المريخ السوداني، الصادق مدبو، بجانب محمد إلياس، السفير السوداني في القاهرة.

وقدم الجانب السوداني، التهنئة للخطيب على تتويج الفريق الأول لكرة القدم ببرونزية كأس العالم للأندية.

وتبادل  الخطيب والسفير السوداني ونائب رئيس نادي المريخ، الدروع والقميص الخاص  بكل فريق، على هامش لقاء الفريقين، الذي أقيم مساء اليوم بستاد القاهرة، في  حضور الدكتور أشرف صبحي وزير الشباب والرياضة.

ونجح  الأهلي في تحقيق فوز مهم على المريخ السوداني بافتتاح مشوار الفريقين في  دور المجموعات لدوري أبطال أفريقيا، حيث نجح الفريق في الفوز بثلاثة أهداف  دون رد، من توقيع أفشة وكهربا ووالتر بواليا.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النابي: لاعبو المريخ شجعوا الأهلي في المونديال


القاهرة - حسين غريب




نصر الدين النابي
بارك  التونسي نصر الدين النابي، المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني، للأهلي المصري،  فوزه بنتيجة 3-0 في دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وقال النابي في المؤتمر الصحفي "انتصار الأهلي مستحق، توقعت الفوارق الفنية والبدنية لصالح بطل أفريقيا".

وأضاف "لعبت في حدود قدرات فريقي، كنت لا أفضل الدفاع ولكن الضغط المستمر الذي قام به الأهلي أعادنا للخلف كثيرًا".

وتابع "ارتكبنا أخطاء دفاعية مع إعصار هجوم الأهلي، لن نتحسر على الخسارة أمام بطل القارة، بل نستفيد من هذه المواجهة".

وقال النابي "هناك فوارق كبيرة في القدرات فالأهلي ثالث العالم وبطل أفريقيا ولم يتأثر بالغيابات لأنه يملك البدائل".

وأكد أن هناك فارق كبير  في المستوى بين الدوري السوداني والمنافسة في دوري الأبطال.

وأشار إلى أن فريقه لاحت له بعض الفرص رغم الظروف، لكن الأهم الخروج باستنتاجات مفيدة للمستقبل من اللقاء.

وأوضح  أن المريخ ارتبك بعد إصابة صلاح الدين نمر لاعب الفريق مبكرًا، مما أثر  على خط الدفاع، مؤكدًا أنه كان يتمنى الخروج بنقطة التعادل على الأقل.

وتمنى النابي، تأهل المريخ لربع النهائي، مؤكدًا أن الأهلي سيفوز على جميع منافسيه بالمجموعة في ملعبه.

وقال  النابي إن لاعبي المريخ شجعوا الأهلي في كأس العالم للأندية، موضحًا أن  لديه غيابات تصل لفريق كامل، بجانب عدم جاهزية بعض اللاعبين.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* التش يدون قبل مباراة المريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اطلق اللاعب  احمد حامد التش تدوينة عبر صفحت بالفسيبوك وقال فيها : اتمنى التوفيق  والنصر لزملائي اللاعبي واعلن تضامني مع الرفاق من اجل الخروج بنتيجة  ايجابية وعبر اللاعب من دوحة العرب التي وصلها مستشفيا .. عبر عن بالغ حزنه  عن الابتعاد عن المريخ وقال : اتمنى ان يوفق الزملاء في اسعاد الجماهير  داخل وخارج السودان

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لاعب الاهلي يثير غضب المريخ بتصرف غير مقبول
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اثار تصرف  لاعب الاهلي والمنتخب المصري محمود كهربا بتصرفاته جماهير المريخ وذلك خلال  مباراةى امس والتي انتهت بالخسارى الكبيرة بثلاثة اهداف وكانت تصرفات  كهربا بوضع يده على انفه ووجهه قد اثارت عددا من الاعلاميين المصريين  ووصفوها بانها ستفتح دفاتر قديمة وملفات قد تتسبب في توتر العلاقة بين  الناديين و حذر الإعلامي مدحت شلبي لاعب الأهلي المصري محمود عبد المنعم  كهربا بسبب تصرف وصفه شلبي بالاستفزازي تجاه لاعب المريخ في مباراة  الفريقين اليوم.
وقال شلبي خلال تصريحات في مقدمة برنامجه مساء أون على فضائية أون تايم  سبورتس: “مينفعش يا كهربا اللي انت عملته في الملعب ومع لاعب المريخ، ولو  اتكررت هفتح الدفاتر القديمة، وأنت فاكر لما فتحتلك الدفاتر القديمة قبل  كدة حصلك إيه”.
وقال شلبي: “كهربا وضع يده على فمه ووجه كلمات للاعب المريخ تبدو في ظاهرها  مسيئة لكن الله أعلم قاله إيه، وده تصرف لا يليق بلاعب الأهلي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ ينهار في 45 دقيقة ويقبل الخسارة بثلاثية من الاهلي
 
 كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ انهار المريخ  في 45 دقيقة بعد حصة اولي مميزة الاهلي وقبل الخسارة بثلاثية من الاهلي  المصري نالها افشة وكهربا وبواليا انطلق الشوط الاول سريعا من جانب الاهلي  وكاد ان يحرز افشه هدف الاهلي الاول لكن رأسيته مرت الى جانبية
حاول اصحاب الارض الوصول لشباك الحارس منجد النيل لكن دون جدوي
رد المريخ بهجمة خطيرة لكن المدافع ياسر ابطل مفعولها
وتمر الدقائق ويزداد قلق الاهلي وتماسك المريخ ليهدر الاهلي الفرص تباعا  حتى الدقائق الاخيرة من الحصة الاولي والتي شهدت ضغطا رهيبا من الاهلي  واستبسال من جانب المريخ لبنتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي
الشوط الثاني كان اكثر اثارة من سابقه استهله الاهلي هجوما والمربخ لعب فبه  بتوازن وكاد افشه ان يفتتح التسجيل لكن تسديدته تمر الى ضربة مرمي باعجوبة
رد المريخ بهجمة مرتدة من وسط الملعب لكن كرة العقرب تمر الى تماس بعد تدخل المدافع.
استشعر الاهلي خطورة الموقف بعد مرور الدقائق العشر الاول وبدأ المريخ اكثر  تماسكا معتمدا على الهجمات المرتدة التي لا تخلو من الخطورة على قلتها
وضع اللاعب افشه الاهلي في المقدمة من احراز هدف السبق
حاول المريخ الانتفاضة لاحراز هدف التعديل لكن فشل
اضاف الاهلي المصري الهدف الثاني عبر كهربا وبعده تحرر المريخ من الاداء الدفاعي
انهار المريح وقبل هدفا ثالثا من اللاعب اولتر بواليا.
انفتح الاهلي المصري هجوما عقب الهدف الثالث
منع الحارس الشناوي المريخ من هدف محقق من تسديدة دارين كانت في طريقها للمرمي بعد ان تخطت المدافع
رد النيجيري اجاي بهجمة خطبرة لكنه لعب كرة بليسنغ تمر لضربة مرمي.
وسط دهشة المتابعين باعتباره في وضعية انفراد بالمرمي.
تعرض حكم المباراة سيكازوي لاصابة وتوقف اللعب ويعود بعد علاج الحكم باسقاط للحارس منجد النيل
حصل المريخ عبر كرنقو على فرصة مثالية لكنه لعبها بعيدة عن المرمي ويعود  المريخ ويحصل على ركلة ثابتها حولها توني لكنها عادت من العارضة لينتهي  اللقاء بفوز الاهلي بثلاثة اهداف نظيفة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العناوين العالمية 





• مبابي يثأر لباريس سان جيرمان أمام برشلونة برباعية قاسية
• ليفربول يداوي جراحه المحلية بتفوقه على لايبزيج بثنائية
• رسميًا.. النمساوي ديفيد ألابا يعلن الرحيل عن بايرن ميونخ
• جالطة سراي يخطط للاحتفاظ بمصطفى محمد مع شرط جزائي ضخم
• إنتر ولاوتارو يتفقان على بنود التجديد.. ولا ثغرة لبرشلونة
• البرتغالي فيليكس يعود إلى مران أتلتيكو مدريد بعدما ثبتت سلبية كورونا
• رئيس الفيفا يؤجل زيارته للجزائر .. الاتحاد الإيطالي يعارض دوري السوبر
• عقد ميسي يفجر ضحك رومينيجه .. لابورتا: أعلم قرار ميسي
• المغرب يستهل أمم أفريقيا للشباب بالفوز على جامبيا
• تأجيل جديد لمواجهة الوداد وكايزر تشيفز في دور المجموعات بالأبطال 
• جاتوزو: ميسي يمكن إيقافه فقط في أحلامك أو في البلايستيشن
• مدرب بورتو: رونالدو يستطيع حسم المباراة في لحظة
• رونالدو: نحترم بورتو.. ونريد الوصول لنهائي الأبطال
• بيرلو: بورتو يشبه أتلتيكو مدريد.. ورونالدو يريد التسجيل كعادته
• أنشيلوتي: لوين ليس جاهزا.. وجوارديولا وصل للقمة
• كيلليني: علينا التعلم من أخطاء الماضي.. وميزة بورتو تقلقني
• لوبيتيجي: دورتموند لديه أحد أفضل خطوط الهجوم في العالم
• لينو حارس آرسنال: ابتعدت عن مواقع التواصل بعد رسالة مسيئة طالبتني بالانتحار. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مفكرة اليوم  :



❖ الدوري السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11


* الهلال (-- : --) هلال الساحل 16:30  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


* هلال ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ (-- : --) الشرطة القضارف 16:30  الملاعب HD  الأسرة


* حي الوادي نيالا (-- : --) الاهلي الخرطوم 19:00  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


* ﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ (-- : --) الخرطوم الوطني 19:00  الملاعب HD  الأسرة

................................................
❖ دوري أبطال أوروبا  دور 16


* بورتو - البرتغال (-- : --) يوفنتوس - إيطاليا 22:00  beIN 1  مباراة الذهاب


* إشبيلية - إسبانيا (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا 22:00  beIN 2  مباراة الذهاب

...............................................
❖ الدوري الإنجليزي  مباراة مؤجلة 


* بيرنلي (-- : --) فولهام 20:00  beIN 2  مباراة الذهاب


* إيفرتون (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي 22:15  beIN 2  مباراة الذهاب

...............................................
❖ الدوري الإسباني  مباراة مؤجلة


* ليفانتي (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد 20:00  beIN 3  مباراة الذهاب

.................................................
❖ الدوري الفرنسي  مباراة مؤجلة


* مارسيليا (-- : --) نيس 22:00  beIN 6  مباراة الذهاب




...............................................
 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #دوري أبطال أفريقيا  المجموعات


* الأهلي - مصر (3 : 0) المريخ - السودان

#الترتيب : الأهلي (3) سيمبا (3) فيتا كلوب (0) المريخ (0)
...............................................

❖ دوري أبطال أوروبا  دور 16


* برشلونة - إسبانيا (1 : 4) باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا

* لايبزيج - ألمانيا (0 : 2) ليفربول - إنجلترا


#ملحوظة : مباراة الإياب يوم 10 مارس


...............................................

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
جدول مباريات اليوم من #الدوري_السوداني_الممتاز موسم 2021-2020 
 - الهـلال العاصمي عينه علي الصدارة عندما يواجه هلال الساحل في مباراة مؤجلة من الاسبوع العاشر علي ارضية استاد الخرطوم في الرابعة والنصف عصرا .. 

 - الهـلال الفاشر والشرطة القضارف وجها لوجه في الرابعة والنصف بنادي الأسرة .. 

- حي الوادي نيالا هل يواصل زحفه نحو مقدمة الترتيب عندما يواجه الاهلي الخرطوم في السابعة والنصف مساءا باستاد الخرطوم .. 

- هل تكون مباراة اليوم بداية تصحيح المسار للمريخ الفاشر عندما يواجه الخرطوم الوطني بملعب نادي الأسرة في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم .. 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول ترتيب مجموعتا الهلال والمريخ بعد انتهاء مباريات الجولة الأولى للفريقين...


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من مواجهة الاهلي والمريخ ضمن الجوله الأولي مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا...






 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرص المريخ المهدرة







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ التي بدات مباراة الامس


منجد - بيبو - نمر - امير - كرنقو - سعيدي - التاج - ضياء - تيري - العقرب - ارنود







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يواجه هلال الساحل


 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ يخوض الهلال اليوم مواجهة مهمة امام هلال الساحل في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وذلك بعد تأج
يل مباراته امام الخرطوم بسبب وصوله متأخرا الى العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم  بسبب مشاركته في دورة ودية ويجلس الهلال في المركز الثاني برصيد 18 نقطة  ويأمل في مواصلة العروض القوية كسب مواجهة اليوم ونفذّ فريق الكرة بنادي  الهلال السوداني، الأثنين، تدريبًا استعدادًا لمباراته المرتقبة في الدوري  الممتاز.
ويعدّ المران هو الأوّل بعد عودة الفريق من جنوب إفريقيا.
وأدّى اللاعبون تمارين استشفائية من أجلّ الإستعداد لمواجهة هلال الساحل، المقرّر لها، اليوم ، ضمن منافسات الدوري السوداني الممتاز.
ويحتلّ الهلال الخرطوم المركز الثاني في الدوري الممتاز بعددٍ من النقاط يصل إلى”18â€³.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقرير : "إبراهومة" يجسد هوجة تغيير المدربين في الدوري السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


كشفت  مباريات الدوري السوداني الممتاز حتى الجولة العاشرة، عن حجم الغضب  الإداري من مسؤولي الأندية تجاه المدربين، الذين استقال بعضهم وأقيل آخرون.


بمجرد  انتهاء الجولة العاشرة، أطاح الخرطوم الوطني بالمدير الفني إبراهيم حسين  "إبراهومة"، وذلك بعد تعثره بالخسارة الثالثة على التوالي، وجاءت أمام  منافسه الهلال الفاشر الذي لعب ناقصا لمدة 45 دقيقة.

الخسائر  المتتالية أطاحت أيضا بالمدرب الشاب كمال الشغيل من الأهلي شندي، ليحل  مكانه حمد كمال المدرب السابق لمنتخب الناشئين، والذي نجح في إيقاف سلسلة  من 4 هزائم متتالية، بالفوز على المريخ الفاشر.

الدور جاء على محمد  جمعة، المدير الفني السابق للهلال كادقلي، حيث تسبب تذبذب النتائج في  الإطاحة به والتعاقد مع مدرب منتخب الشباب السابق محمد موسى.

قصة شيخ المدربين

شيخ  مدربي الدوري السوداني، برهان تية، الذي تعدى موسمه الـ25 في الممتاز، بدأ  الموسم بشكل سيء مع المريخ الفاشر حتى الجولة السادسة، لكن نحس المدرب  تحول إلى نجاح قوي، وذلك حين تولى قيادة الهلال الفاشر.

الهلال  الفاشر الذي كان يتبادل مؤخرة الترتيب مع قطب مدينة الفاشر الآخر فريق  المريخ، تحول واقعه المرير إلى ثقة كبيرة، بعدما حصد مع برهان تية 7 نقاط  في 3 مباريات، ليصعد من المركز 14 إلى العاشر.

الجديدان

شغر  مقعد المدربيْن الجديديْن في الدوري السوداني، منذ الجولتين السابقتين،  حيث قاد نادر إبراهيم دوكة، فريق هلال الساحل، في 6 مباريات لنتائج جيدة،  قبل يمرض ويغادر خارج السودان للعلاج، فتعثرت نتائج الفريق آخر مباراتين.

مدرب  فريق توتي عصام فائق، استقال فجأة قبل الجولة العاشرة، رغم أن الفريق حصد 5  نقاط في 3 مباريات، وهي نقاط جيدة لفريق يخوض الدوري الممتاز لأول مرة،  ويقبع بعيدا عن منطقة الخطر المباشر بحوالي 4 نقاط.

وكانت فرق  الهلال الأبيض والمريخ الفاشر، قد سبقت بقية الفرق في فض شراكتها مع  مدربيها السابقين، مثل جمال تورنو الذي حل محله صلاح أحمد آدم في الأبيض،  وتولى اللاعب الدولي والسابق أمير دامر تدريب المريخ الفاشر.

المتميز

انفرد  المدير الفني لفريق الشرطة محمد الطيب بصفة المتميز، وذلك لأنه نجح في  جولتين متتاليتين في التعادل مع الهلال والمريخ سلبيا، وهو أمر عجز عنه  جميع المدربين، وزاد عليها في الجولة العاشرة بتعطيل وإيقاف انتصارات حي  الوادي الذي كان قريبا من المركز الثالث، بالتعادل معه.

واحتفظ كل  من فاروق جبرة "الأهلي مروي"، ومبارك سليمان "الأهلي الخرطوم"، وصبري عبد  الله "حي العرب بورتسودان"، وكفاح صالح "الأمل عطبرة" بمقاعدهم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهادي آدم يعدد أخطاء المريخ في السقوط أمام الأهلي


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




من المباراة
كشف  الهادي آدم، حارس منتخب السودان السابق ونادي الموردة، عن الأخطاء التي  أدت لخسارة المريخ (0-3) أمام الأهلي المصري، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء في  الجولة الأولى من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

وقال الهادي، في تصريح ل:  "نجح المريخ في بناء إستراتيجية دفاع المنطقة في الشوط الأول، رغم الأخطاء  الكثيرة التي وقع فيها لاعبوه، ومحاولات الأهلي الخطيرة".

وأضاف: "خروج المدافع صلاح نمر في وقت مبكر من الشوط الأول، أثر بشكل كبير على تماسك دفاع المريخ طوال ما تبقى من المباراة".

وزاد: "في الشوط الثاني، تلقى المريخ ثلاثية بسبب مشكلة الأطراف، كما أن أخطاء التمرير كانت كثيرة جدا".

وأتم: "المريخ بحاجة إلى عمل كبير في خطى الوسط والدفاع".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تداعيات



إيهاب صالح 
هاردلك يا مريخ ... الحل بس ( فيتا ) 

* خسر المريخ أولى مبارياته في مجموعات ابطال افريقيا امام الأهلي المصري بثلاثية نظيفة ، جاءت كلها في الشوط الثاني وكما توقعنا تماماً هي الأخطاء الفردية والدفاعية ومشاكل اللاعب السوداني التي باتت معضلة كبيرة لا ندري متى الفكاك منها ، لست حزيناً للنتيجة فقد كانت متوقعة ولست حزيناً للاداء فلا نملك غيره ولست حزيناً لضياع النقاط لأنني كتبت بالأمس ما اعتقده واراه ان مباراة الأهلي المصري مباراة إعلامية للمريخ وكان يمكن ان تكون احدى مفاجآت الموسم ان تمكن من تجاوزها بفوز او تعادل على الأقل ، كنت حريصاً البارحة على التنبيه من الإنذارات والاصابات وفقدان اللاعبين وفقدان ما هو اكبر من نتيجة المباراة ، والمدرب نصر الدين النابي في حديثه للقنوات الرياضية المصرية عقب الهزيمة قد أكد على ما قلته بالحرف أن المريخ ينافس سيما وفيتاكلوب في هذه المجموعة وان الأهلي حالياً ( بدر سامي علاه ما بطولو سماه )  وهو ما أشرت اليه بمقتضى الحال وشفافية المآل ، اذاً بماذا خرج المريخ من مباراة الأهلي المصري هذا هو المطلوب اثباته ومدار التحرك اليوم ، إيجابيات مباراة الأهلي على قلتها هي التي يبدأ منها النابي اعداده الحقيقي لمجموعات الابطال ، النتيجة الكبيرة والخسارة القاسية يجب ان تكون قد انتهت بصافرة الحكم ، مراجعة السلبيات ضرورية خصوصاً وان كانت سلبيات مستمرة ومتراكمة ومكررة في المرمى والدفاع ، ضعف وتراجع الوسط والهجوم وعدم التركيز ، أخطاء غبية جداً في التمرير والاستلام والتغطية ، كيف يمكن ان يتقدم المريخ بامكانيات بعض اللاعبين الضعيفة فنياً وتكتيكياً وكيف يمكن الاستفادة من البعض الاخر المتميز ، كلها تساؤلات يبدأ منها النابي الذي كان شفافاً وصادقاً مع نفسه وهو يتحدث عن المباراة وعن الأهلي المصري وعن فريقه وعن المجموعة ، والمدرب نصر الدين النابي لا ملامة عليه وهو الذي قدم للمريخ في فترة اقل من أسبوعين لا يسأل فيها عن أي شيء من مباراة البارحة لا تشكيلة ولا تبديلات ولا تكتيك لأنه لا يمكن ان يبني أي خطة على لاعبين لا يعرفهم ولم يرهم ولا يعرف امكانياتهم الا عبر عدة تمارين يظهر فيها بيبو وكأنه مارسيلو ويعود للمباراة ويلعب وكأنه يتعلم كرة القدم ويبدو فيها مدافعين شرسين في التمارين ويتم ضربهم بتمريرات بينية واضحة في المباراة وكأنهم يتفرجون . 
* وصدقوا أو لا تصدقوا فإن كان المريخ لم يقدم قنطار الشطارة ولا حتى ربعه فإنه أيضاً افتقر إلى ربع درهم الحظ في ثلاث كرات نهاية المباراة لو كان للمريخ فيها نصيب من الحظ لأنتهت المباراة بتعادل مثير وغريب وعجيب طبعاً اذا تغاضينا عن كل فرص الأهلي الضائعة خلال المباراة ، كرة غريبة من المهاجم الجامايكي دارين ماتيوس ابعدها حارس الاهلي الشناوي باعجوبة وعادت للمهاجم الذي ركنها من جديد في المرمى فابعدها الشناوي باعجوبة أخرى ، ثم ضربة ثابتة للنيجيري المتألق توني أبعدها الشناوي من خط المرمى باعجوبة ثالثة قبل أن تسنح فرصة مريخية رهيبة للمهاجم النيجيري توني ارتقى لها رأسية قوية غالطت حتى الشناوي لكن كانت عارضة مرمى الأهلي لها بالمرصاد وارتد منها رافضة تماماً الولوج للشباك ، ثلاثة اهداف كانت ستقلب كل الأمور ولكن ضاعت بغرابة . 
* هنا يمكن ان تكون نقطة من نقاط التميز في المباريات والبطولات ، حارس مرمى كالشناوي وحارس مرمى كمنجد النيل ، في هدف الأهلي المصري الأول الذي يسأل عنه منجد النيل ، كان يمكنه استخدام رجله كالشناوي او كأي حارس مرمى متميز فكرة القدم الحديثة من الصعب الاعتماد على مسكها والاستحواذ عليها خصوصاً من التسديدات او العكسيات وكل حراس المرمى اصبحوا يستخدمون ارجلهم لابعادها اذا صعبت وابتعدت عن أيديهم ، منجد حاول مسك الكرة الرأسية التي لعبها أفشة ولكنها غالطته واستقرت في المرمى هدف اول للأهلي فتح شهية نجومه واحبط نجوم المريخ ، ما لم يتوفر لك حارس مرمى متميز سيكون من الصعب عليك المنافسة في البطولات خاصة القارية . 
* هدفا الأهلي الثاني والثالث مسئولية كاملة للدفاع بأكمله بوقوف خاطئ وتمركز سيئ جداً وتغطية معدومة وهي أخطاء تعد من ابجديات كرة القدم فشل فيها دفاع المريخ وتتطلب عملاً وجهداً كبيراً من المدرب النابي لتفادي هذه الكوارث مستقبلاً لأنها ستطيح بالفريق بسهولة من كل البطولات ، لا يمكن ابداً لمهاجم ان ينفرد بالمرمى من تمريرة او كرة مرتدة واحدة بخطأ ، فريق لا يؤدي العمق الدفاعي هذا لا يجب ان يفكر في الظفر بنقاط المباريات ، توقعنا هذا الشئ وقلنا المريخ ان لم يهزمه الخصم فانه يهزم نفسه في الاستحقاقات الكبيرة ، دفاع المريخ يتحمل اكبر وزر الهزيمة . 
* المهم والأهم ما هو الحل ؟ الحل بس فيتا .. فيتا المشروب يمنحك حلاً سريعاً لحرارة الجو .. وفيتا الكونغولي يمنحك حلاً سريعاً وكبيراً لحرارة هزيمة الأهلي المصري .. المريخ ينافس سيما التنزاني وفيتا كلوب الكونغولي .. وليس الأهلي المصري .. هذه حقيقة يدركها الجميع ويتعامل معها مدرب المريخ النابي بفاعلية وقد أعجبني جداً حديثه بالأمس عقب مباراة الأهلي واهتمامه بمباراتي فيتا وسيمبا وقناعاته بان الأهلي لا يمكن الوقوف امامه على الأقل حالياً بفرقة غير جاهزة تضربها الإصابات والايقافات ويشوبها كثير من الضعف وبعض نجومها بالكاد ارتدى الشعار لدقائق ، فرقة تتنوع ما بين القدامى والمحترفين الجدد ومواجهين بقوانين شدادية محلية ترفض حتى الاستفادة من اللاعبين سوا محلياً او افريقياً وكأنه نادي خصم لشداد ولا ينضوي تحت لواء اتحاده الفاشل ، كل مقومات حرب الاتحاد على المريخ بالذات تظهر بوائقها في هذه الاستحقاقات القارية الكبيرة فالجزولي نوح الذي يصر شداد ان يكون اساسياً في الدوري ويتألق امام اندية الممتاز لا يمكنه ان يلعب اساسياً امام الأهلي المصري ، فالمريخ عليه ان يبدأ جاهزيته واعداده لمباراة فيتاكلوب الكنغولي القادمة بالسودان فهي المباراة التي ستحكم على مسيرة المريخ في المجموعات وليست مباراة الامس بكل الأحوال ، لابد للمريخ ان يذلل فارق الأهداف وقبلها النقاط وان يعود للمركز الثاني في المجموعة ان فاز الأهلي على سيمبا وسيكون مصير المريخ في البطولة مرتبطاً بما يقدم في مباراتي سيمبا التنزاني ذهاباً واياباً .
آخر التداعيات 
* القمة السودانية المريخ والهلال ستكون عودتهما للمجموعات الأفريقية بأم درمان عبر الكونغو الديموقراطية بممثليها ( فيتاكلوب ومازيمبي ) أي نتيجة عدا الفوز وبنتيجة عريضة ستكون بوابة خروج مبكرة جداً ولا رجعة فيها من البطولة . 
* محترفا المريخ النيجيري توني والجامياكي دارين كانا متميزين جداً بعد دخولهما بالأمس امام الأهلي وسيشكلا نقاط قوة كبيرة للمريخ في المباريات القادمة وقد تحسرنا على عدم إضافة المدافع النيجيري اديلابي اياً كان مستواه فلا اعتقد انه سيكون أسوأ مما ظهر به دفاع الامس .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة




امير عوض

ليست نهاية المطاف

خسارة الأمس في مجملها يمكن توصيفها بأنها منطقية قياساً علي الفروقات الهائلة و الشاسعة بين الزعيم السوداني ـ الذي يبني في فريق البطولات ـ و الأهلي المصري بطل أفريقيا (9 مرات) و ثالث العالم المتخم بالأرقام و المنتشي بنتائجه مؤخراً.

نعم الهزيمة منطقية.. ليس لأننا نمتلك نجوماً أقل في المهارات من نجوم الأهلي.. و لكن لأننا نمتلك إدارة فاشلة و عاجزة عن إيجاد تحضير جيد للفريق الذي دفع فيه الأقطاب و الجمهور ـ دم قلبهم ـ في سبيل استقطاب كل أولئك النجوم.

هذا السوداكال ـ الشحيح ـ هو سبب النتيجة الأساسي.. فالرجل الذي يتواري عند عقد الصفقات المهمة ينتظر من الأقطاب أن يكملوا مستحقات التسجيل و أن يدفعوا أمولاً إضافية ليتلطف علي المريخ بمعسكر خارجي أو تجارب ودية قوية ـ الأمر الذي لم يتوفر للفريق طيلة هذا العهد المشئوم ـ

خسرنا جولة.. و مباراة من سلسلة 6 مباريات.. الأفضلية الختامية فيها لمن يحوز أكثر النقاط.. لهذا فالبكاء علي اللبن المسكوب لن يجدي حالياً.. و الواجب علينا هو النظر للإمام بسرعة قبل أن يحين موعد الجولة الثانية.

خسرنا ثلاث نقاط.. و ما زالت هناك فرصة للقتال علي 15 نقطة ستكون كافية للغاية لصدارة المجموعة ناهيك عن التأُهل في المركز الثاني.

علينا أن نتعامل بواقعية.. فقد خسرنا أمام الأهلي المصري بكل صيته و عنفوانه و تأريخه المعلوم.

علينا أن نقلب هذه الصفحة سريعاً بدلاً من الخوض في لُجة لوم اللاعبين فهم سلاحنا في الجولات القادمة بعد أن ألقي بهم مجلس الفشل في اليّم مغلولي الأيدي بدون إعداد و بدون تجانُس و بجهاز فني جديد.

علينا أخذ الايجابيات من جولة الامس.. فالمباراة لم تكن بالسوء الذي حملته لوحة النتائج.. فقد شهدنا بعض الإشراقات و بعض التوهج و الأداء الجاد من عددٍ من اللاعبين.

و كما ذكرت آنفاً.. فما زال في السباق ما يكفي لزاد الصعود.. و الجولة القادمة ستكون أمام فيتا كلوب الجريح في الوقت الذي سنترقب فيه صدام الاهلي بسيمبا و هو الأمر الذي يُحتمل أن يقفز بالمريخ لوصافة المجموعة حال فاز علي ضيفه و تمكن الأهلي من الثأر من سيمبا بعقر داره.

هذه هي الحسابات.. و الفرص التي ستتسع مع تجانُس المحترفين و اكتساب النابي لعامل الوقت الذي فقده بشدة حين واجه الأهلي بالقاهرة في مباراته الرابعة توالياً برفقة المريخ.

نحتاج للهدوء.. و العقلانية.. و الالتفاف حول الفريق.. فهزيمة الأمس لم و لن تكن نهاية لمطاف الأحمر في الأبطال.

*نبضات متفرقة*

شخصياً أجد العذر للنابي في كل الخيارات الفنية.. فالرجل ما زال يتلمس مقدرات نجومه و الفريق يحتاج لوقتٍ طويل قبل أن يتعود علي التكتيكات الفنية التي ينتهجها التقني التونسي صاحب النجمة الأفريقية سابقاً.

نجوم الفريق صمدوا لــ57 دقيقة أمام التوسنامي الأهلاوي.. قبل أن يفقدوا التركيز بسبب الضغط المتواصل ليأتي بعد ذلك الانهيار خلال دقائق معدودة.

لن نبحث عن اعذار.. فكل العتب تتحمله ادارة الفريق التي ساهمت في تأخُر وصول المحترفين و الجهاز الفني الجديد و أهملت إعداد اللاعبين ليواجهوا نادياً بقيمة الأهلي المصري بمباريات أمام (الشرطة القضارف و توتي و غيرهم).

سوداكال ينتظر من الوالي و التازي أن يستقدموا أندية أفريقية لتتباري ودياً أمام المريخ ليكتفي سيادته بالجلوس في المقصورة و التقاط الصور التذكارية.

طيلة هذا العهد الاداري الجديب فالأحمر لم ينعم بمعسكر اعداد (عليه القيمة).. و بمثل هذه العشوائية لن نتقدم خطوةً واحدة.

خسرنا مباراة الأمس.. و الخسارة نتيجة عادية في كرة القدم.. و الأندية الكبيرة هي من تستجمع قواها سريعاً و تعمل لتلافي الأخطاء قبل العودة لجادة الانتصارات.

خسرنا بالثلاثة.. و بالأربعة خرج رفاق ميسي من أمام طوفان أمبابي و البي أس جي.

خروج نمر أثر علي رتم أداء الخط الخلفي.. و تمبش يحتاج لمراجعة نفسه سريعاً.

محلياً أرنولد كان الأفضل لذلك أشركه النابي و فضله بذلك علي السماني.. و بالأمس انعكس أداء النجمين ليتواضع الأول و يتوهج الأخير بعد دخوله كبديل.

الغيابات الكثيرة و محدودية الخيارات أمام الجهاز الفني و غياب التجانس و الجاهزية الفنية.. تلك هي المعضلة التي علينا حلها سريعاً.. و سريعاً جداً.

بالتوفيق للمريخ العظيم في قادم الجولات.. و هاردلك لكل محبي الأحمر الوهاج فالقادم أفضل بإذن الله.

*نبضة أخيرة*

غداً نعود كما نود.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ: لجان الإتحاد قصمت ظهرنا وأضرت بالسودان
  فتح مجلس إدارة نادي "المريخ" على لسان الناطق الرسمي "أحمد محمد مختار"  النار بعنف على اللجان التابعة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، وأتهمها في  تصريحات خاصة لـ#سبورتاق بالإضرار بالنادي وبكرة القدم السودانية وقال:  "لجان الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تتحمل جزءاً كبيراً من الهزيمة التي  تعرض لها المريخ في مباراة الأمس أمام الأهلي المصري بعد أن تسببت في  حرماننا من جهود عناصر دولية وصاحبة خبرة".

 وأضاف: "اللجان تعاملت بتسويف ومماطلة غريبة ومريبة وغير مقبولة بالمرة مع  قضية الثلاثي رمضان عجب، ومحمد الرشيد، وبخيت خميس والتي أخذت وقتاً -  خيالياً - دون أن تُحسم بشكلٍ كامل وهو أمر لا يمكن أن يحدث إلاّ في  السودان".

 "مختار" واصل حديثه بالقول: "لا يمكن لقضية بدأت منذ أكتوبر ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ م أن تكون  مستمرة حتى الآن ونحن ندفع ثمن تباطؤ لجان الإتحاد التي ظلت تؤجل الإجتماع  تلو الإجتماع وتتماطل في حسم الأمر، وبعد أن يفتح الله عليها بقرار يتم  إعادة القضية من جديد إلى نقطة البداية لعدم اختصاص لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين ثم  نعود لنفس الدوامة من تأجيل ومماطلة".

 وشن الناطق الرسمي لـ"المريخ" هجوماً عنيفاً  على لجنة الإنضباط وقال: "كل  ما حدث من تأخير في هذه القضية نضعه في كفة وما فعلته لجنة الانضباط في  كفة أخرى، فهذه اللجنة وبعد شهور من الإنتظار صدرت بقرارات لا علاقة لها  بالقانون من قريب أو من بعيد، حيث عاقبت اللاعبين بمادة لا علاقة لها  البتّة بالقضية، ثم عاقبت المريخ واللاعبين على تماطل لجان الإتحاد وقررت  أن تبدأ العقوبة من يناير رغم أن اللاعبين وقتها توقفوا أكثر من ثلاثة  أشهر، رغم أن القاصى والداني يعلم بأن العقوبة تبدأ من تاريخ إرتكاب  المخالفة والكل يعلم أن المخالفة هي انتهاك عقد بتوقيع عقدٍ ثانٍ وجميع تلك  العقود تم توقيعها في أكتوبر فكيف وبأي قانون وبأي منطق تقرر لجنة  الإنضباط سريان العقوبة من يناير بعد أن حرم المريخ من جهود اللاعبين وقتها  لثلاثة أشهرٍ كاملة".

 "أحمد مختار" أبدى استغرابه الشديد من الطريقة التي تعاملت بها لجان  الإتحاد مع القضية وقال: "تلك اللجان تابعة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  والإتحاد يفترض أن يحرص على دعم الأندية التي تمثل السودان خارجيا مع العلم  أن هؤلاء اللاعبين دوليين ونجوم منتخب وطني والمنتخب نفسه يحتاجهم بذات  القدر الذي يحتاجهم فيه المريخ ولا يعقل أن يتم التعامل مع الملف بتلك  الطريقة التي تنم عن لامبالاة وعدم تقدير لمصالح البلاد وكأن تلك اللجان  تقصد الأضرار بالمريخ والكرة السودانية".

 وضرب مختار مثلاً بما فعلته "اللجنة الخماسية بالإتحاد المصري" قبل وقتٍ  وجيز وقال: "بالله عليكم قارنوا بين ما تفعله لجان الاتحاد السوداني وما  فعله الإتحاد المصري الذي خفض عقوبة الإيقاف التي صدرت بحق حارس الأهلي -  الشناوي، من أربع مباريات إلى مباراة وحيدة، حتى يتمكن من المشاركة مع  فريقه في كأس العالم للأندية ويكون جاهزاً بدنياً ولا يفتقد فورمة  المباريات لأنهم يقدّرون مصلحة الكرة المصرية ويعملون على مساعدة الأندية  التي تمثل البلد".

 وختَم "مختار"حديثه لـ#سبورتاق بالقول: "لجنة الاستئنافات اجتمعت أمس  الأول ولم تنظر استئناف المريخ رغم أهمية الوقت ولو أنها فعلت وقررت كان  يمكن أن يشارك بخيت خميس ومحمد الرشيد أمام الأهلي المصري لأنها أبقت  الأمور معلقة واجلت النظر في إستئناف المريخ إلى إجتماع اليوم وأتمنى أن  يقام الإجتماع كما هو معلن وأن لا يتم تأجيله كما ظل يحدث في كل مرة".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشرطة تلاحق "الخيَّالة" والكوماندوز يطوّق "السلاطين" والفرسان تحاصر الوادي

  تعود عصر ومساء اليوم الأربعاء مباريات النسخة "26" من الدوري الممتاز في جولته الحادية عشرة بثلاث مباريات.

 في الرابعة والنصف عصراً يلتقي "هلال الفاشر" و"الشرطة القضارف" على أرضية  ملعب "نادي الأسرة" بالخرطوم، ويدخل "الخيَّالة" الجولة برصيد "11" نقطة  فيما يحمل "الشرطة" في رصيده "8" نقاط.

 ومساءً في السابعة والنصف على ذات الملعب يلتقي "المريخ الفاشر" و"الخرطوم  الوطني"، ويملك "السلاطين" في رصيدهم "5" نقاط فيما يدخل "الكوماندوز"  الجولة برصيد "13" نقطة.

 ويستضيف "إستاد الخرطوم" جولة "حي الوادي -نيالا" و"الأهلي الخرطوم" في  السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم، ويحمل "طوفان برلي" في رصيده "15" نقاط  بينما يدخل "الفرسان" اللقاء برصيد "13" نقطة.
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#سبورتاق | متابعات | أعلن "نادي توتي" عن إتفاقه رسمياً مع المدرب "إبراهومة" لقيادة الفريق في الفترة المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

